# Polishing Nickel Electroless Finish on P229 Slide



## Mike_E (Nov 21, 2007)

Anyone have any idea on how to re-polish one of these finishes? I have a SIG P229 with a nickel slide that's needing a good polish. I've used various cleaners and none can't make the slide look new again. 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------

